# Realized I dont know much!!



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Got my bright pink Cut3000 fired up the other day and got as far as loading vinyl and getting my test cut working. 

I dove into the GC software and found the test image that says "Great Cut" but couldn't figure out how to send it to the cutter. I figure this is a good first step (getting the equipment to work!!).

Next, I realized that after 90 minutes behind the screen not getting me anywhere, I know next to nothing about making graphics/obtaining graphics/modifying graphics/adding text/corret file types/etc. Is there a 'Vinyl Cutting for Dummies' resource around? I'm sure an hour with anyone on here would get me up and running, but for the ABSOLUTE BASICS there's gotta be a guide.

Just using what came in the box. GreatCut software. I wanna get this thing up and running and get a few projects completed before I decide if I want/need to upgrade software and whatnot...

Sorry for the noob questions...


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you watch the training DVD?


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, watched the setup video and it dove into corel draw which I dont have...


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

That might be your issue. I believe that you need a program like Corel to design in before sending it the cutter. I don't believe that you can design anything in Great Cut.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

That's true. You're not able to really design anything in GreatCut. It is more of a "driver" for your cutter. You can trace artwork to create vector art, and do some basic editing, but that's about it.

For true editing and designing you will need graphics software such as Corel Draw.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Can he use inkscape and send an SVG or AI file to Greatcut? Inkscape is a free vector based design and editing app.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is something to practice with....Save it to somewhere you can find it...

1 - Open Great Cut Software...
2 - File >Import> Brings up new window
3 - Find BirdTest.pdf and select it
4 - Open - Brings up new window but no settings need to be changed...
5 - Click OK image should be in lower left hand window
6 - File> Output? Brings up new window...
7 - Select cutter
8 - Set pressure to 80 (this is what I use for Sprectra Eco Film or Orcal 631 & 631)
9 - Set speed to 50 (you go faster but I do not both on small images
10 - Set width of material...
11 - Set length of material...
12 - Set weed border if required...Some of the settings here might already be selected depending on how your cutter is set-up
13 - Click Preview - Brings up new window...
14 - Right click on image...and add weed lines if required
15 - Click output...This will be in main Great Cut window...
16 - Cutter should be cutting....

Good luck....

PS...I use AI, however, Inkscape can save as a PDF as well...


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Kyle - you also have a free subscription to CadWorxlive that will allow you to do all of the design and then send it to your cutter. You can sign up for free at cadworxlive.com and it will adjust your subscription to premium in about 2 weeks for you through the cut3000 program.


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys! I'm going to cadworxlive.com and get my subscription going. Hopefully that helps. Unfortunately I wont be able to fiddle with this too much for the next few weeks, but I will keep you updated if I'm continuing to have troubles.


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

BTW, anything special I need to upgrade my membership or how do I go about letting them know I need this lifetime premium subscription?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

huntak said:


> BTW, anything special I need to upgrade my membership or how do I go about letting them know I need this lifetime premium subscription?


It should automatically upgrade you if you use the same business name email etc. If it does not in a couple of weeks, let me know and I will get it linked up for you.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

For me Cadworx Live just sits there.....I am guessing I do not have enough band width.....


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

royster13 said:


> For me Cadworx Live just sits there.....I am guessing I do not have enough band width.....


Have you tried it from different computers? It may be your firewall settings also.


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks again, Steven. Its wanting my customer number and I can't find it anywhere on my imprintables login. Could you PM that to me? Thanks!!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Not yet....But will give that a try when I have time to play...Right now my next priority it getting my Cut-3000 working on my main computer....Works fine on my laptop but no go on desktop....But too much work to do and my Expert 24 will do for now...


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Kyle - what is your business name? I will look it up in the system but need that or the business phone number


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

C3 Outdoors (907)252-5772 or (907) 357-3444


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

huntak said:


> C3 Outdoors (907)252-5772 or (907) 357-3444


I just sent you a PM with the ID


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Here is something to practice with....Save it to somewhere you can find it...
> 
> 1 - Open Great Cut Software...
> 2 - File >Import> Brings up new window
> ...


Hate to dredge this up, but I'm again pulling my hair out trying to get my cutter to run...

The above post is the ONLY thing I can get my cutter to do. I can't do anything through Cadworxlive (wont send anything to the cutter) and I've also been trying to duplicate the above post with another PDF image and when I try to press File>Output, it thinks for a minute and then does nothing....

UGH


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Can't get any of the lights to light up on the control panel either...


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

huntak said:


> Can't get any of the lights to light up on the control panel either...


So when you turn it on its completely dead, the blade box doesn't move?


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

No, it does the whole 'media sizing' routine (bumps right edge twice, etc.) but no lights or anything. Not even a power light. I could get it to go on/off line one time where I could advance the media with the arrows but I can't replicate that now...


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I would call GCC right away, I have same cutter and never had that problem


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Gonna call them first thing when they open tomorrow...


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

They are in CA, make sure you take some pictures/video and send them to Steve @ Imprintables. You
may have to send them to GCC too. I am sure you are still under warranty but not sure if your problem is covered under warranty.


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Bummer. I'll plug it all back in and see if I can get some documentation of what's going on...


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Contacted GCC today and Ricardo was very helpful. He had some trouble looking up to see if my unit was under warranty but he called me back and it is. He is under the initial impression that it is hardware related. I will be getting a call from their RMA dept. tomorrow and getting some parts headed my way.

Keeping my fingers crossed that I can get this sorted out...


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Please keep us posted..several of us got the Cut3000 deal.

Did you make sure you joined GCC club for an extra 3months to you warranty?


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Man, I'm not sure! I guess I'll ask 'em when they call back. I would assume it is too late now...bummer...


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't know if there is a deadline or anything. I just know when I go to GCC Club, the offer is always there. But its a helpful resource to join as soon as you can.


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Signed up...thanks for the info. I hope its a valuable resource!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You will love your cutter,,,, and lots of people here have them so if you need anyhelp,, just ask


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

sjidohair said:


> You will love your cutter,,,, and lots of people here have them so if you need anyhelp,, just ask


Help is a GOOD thing!!!


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

Motherboard and display on their way...hope the install goes ok...


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

All the new parts are installed and now I've got lights on my control panel. 

This is still the most frustrating thing I've been associated with however. I can STILL only cut the little birdie and everything else just hangs and won't output to the cutter. Anybody in Alaska that I can call on this?


----------



## huntak (Feb 10, 2011)

UPDATE:

I've been up and running for quite a few weeks now. I had hardware issues as stated above but had to re-call into GCC to eliminate an issue that didn't enable my cutter to be 'online' in windows...after much frustration, I'm doing well...for now 

This stuff is fun!










This thing amazes me everytime I see it working. The precision is far greater than I had expected...


----------

